# Aufrüsten für Oculus Rift nötig?



## Xsandros (15. November 2017)

*Aufrüsten für Oculus Rift nötig?*

Hallo,


da ich eigentlich seit 15 Jahren reiner PC-Spieler bin, mich allerdings das Thema VR extrem reizt, würde ich es gerne erstmal auch am PC testen bevor ich zur PS4 Pro + VR greife.

Mein jetziges System ist ca. 2,5 Jahre alt und wird dafür wohl arg an die Grenze des Machbaren getrieben:

CPU:                   i5-4690
RAM: 	                8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
Mainboard:     ASRock H97ANNIVERSARY Mainboard Sapphire Black PCB 
Festplatte:       2x 120GB SSD (günstig)
Netzteil:           Definitiv älter als 2,5 Jahre, hat aber alle relevanten Anschlüsse
Monitor:          HP Omen 32 (2560x1440)
Betriebss.:       Win10

Größter Flaschenhals wird wohl die GraKa sein, allerdings könnte auch der Speicher zu wenig sein. 

Was sollte ich denn aufrüsten? Budget sollte nur das ausgegeben werden, was mir für VR und kommende Titel etwas bringt. Als Beispiel ist mir 100€ Aufpreis für 3% mehr Leistung definitiv zu viel.
Ich würde als eventuell kommende Woche auf eine GTX 1080 gehen. Wie sieht der Rest dazu aus? Oder andere Vorschläge?


----------



## MetallSimon (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten für Oculus Rift nötig?*

Wichtig ist die Grafikkarte, da sollte auch die 1070 reichen, der Rest ist soweit VR-tauglich. Für kommende Titel wäre mehr RAM wahrscheinlich sinvoll, da lohnt es sich aber eventuell jetzt abzuwarten und später dann direkt auf eine neue Platform(z.B. I5 6-Kerner oder Ryzen) bzw. DDR4 umzusteigen.


----------



## Grendizer (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten für Oculus Rift nötig?*

Du hast vergessen zu sagen welche GPU du hast. Egal wie, rüste die GPU auf. Habe ein Laptop i5 4 Kerne von 1-2 Jahren mit einer 970 und der kann VR bereits abspielen, natürlich nicht in bester Qualität aber es reicht für alle Spiele auf Low-Mid.

Glaube wenn du alle Zusatzprogramme schließt die du nicht brauchst, wirds mit 8Gb Ram auch klappen.


----------



## Xsandros (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten für Oculus Rift nötig?*

Oh shit, sorry völlig übersehen. Habe derzeit eine GTX 970 verbaut. Reicht noch aus, aber nicht mehr für alles. Vor allem mit dem neuen Display. Das wäre natürlich übrigens mit Freesync, lohnt es sich dann auf ne Radeon zu wechseln?


----------



## Grendizer (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten für Oculus Rift nötig?*



Xsandros schrieb:


> Oh shit, sorry völlig übersehen. Habe derzeit eine GTX 970 verbaut. Reicht noch aus, aber nicht mehr für alles. Vor allem mit dem neuen Display. Das wäre natürlich übrigens mit Freesync, lohnt es sich dann auf ne Radeon zu wechseln?



Ganz ehrlich, kauf dir für VR das Stärkste was dein Portemonnaie hergibt. Bin kein Nvidia-Fanboy, aber die liefern am meisten Power für VR. Meiner Meinung nach! Mit Freesync kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Flybarless (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten für Oculus Rift nötig?*

Derzeit nutze ich meine Oculus noch mit einer GTX970, allerdings 16gb Ram und i4790k CPU.
Die allermeisten Spiele und Demos die ich bisher ausprobiert habe laufen Problemlos, auch mit
"seichten" Oversampling von 1,5. Nur bei meinem Racing Sims muss ich schon einige Abstriche
machen damit ich die 90fps Konstant halten kann und nicht in den ASW 45fps Modus komme.
Wobei das auch kein Beinbruch ist, am Anfang hab ich den leichten Unterschied zwischen 90fps 
und 45 ASW fps gar nicht bemerkt...

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will, rüstet du erst mal gar nicht auf wird das am Spass an der Oculus
am Anfang nichts ändern. Aufrüsten kannst du dann auch noch nachdem du dich überzeugt hast das
VR das Ding für dich ist. Dann aber richtig...unter GTX 1080 würde ich nicht anfangen damit du es
sich auch längerfristig lohnt und der Benefit zur 970 auch wirklich groß ist. 

Gruss André


----------



## Grendizer (15. November 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten für Oculus Rift nötig?*



Flybarless schrieb:


> Aufrüsten kannst du dann auch noch nachdem du dich überzeugt hast das VR das Ding für dich ist. Dann aber richtig...unter GTX 1080 würde ich nicht anfangen damit du es
> sich auch längerfristig lohnt und der Benefit zur 970 auch wirklich groß ist.
> 
> Gruss André



Stimme dem zu. Habe mir die 1070 extra für VR geholt, heute würde ich ohne zu zögern min. auf die 1080 greifen, obwohl ich mit meiner aktuellen GPU, nicht oft am Grafiklimit bin.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. November 2017)

*AW: AufrÃ¼sten fÃ¼r Oculus Rift nÃ¶tig?*

Folgender Bericht / Test zu VR mit mittelklasse Karten stimmt doch sicherlich optimistisch. Zudem sehr interessant:
Grafikkarten fur VR: Synthetische FPS machen Mittelklasse-GPUs Beine - ComputerBase
(zwei Seiten mit Fazit)
Eine 1060 wäre überschaubare 20 % schneller als 970.
Eine 1080 satte 100 % (alle Angaben wahrscheinlich ohne CPU & Ram Limitierung)

Würde auch sagen, mit der Hardware vom TE geht's schon los. Gibt ja auch begeisterte Spieler mit ähnlicher CPU und ~1050ti. 
Grafikkarte und ggf. Ram können je nach Bedarf immer noch aufgerüsten werden . Die Option rennt nicht weg.


----------



## Xsandros (17. November 2017)

*AW: Aufrüsten für Oculus Rift nötig?*

So habe die Rift nun da und bin natürlich durchweg begeistert. 
Einschränkungen sind natürlich vorhanden, Pixeldichte etc. muss gut runtergeschraubt werden. 

Habe mir deshalb doch ne 1080 + 16GB Ram bestellt. Ist zwar nur der DDR3 1600, aber mehr schafft mein Mainboard nicht. Prozessor und Mainboard wird dann nächstes Jahr mal fällig.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

